# BIG CRITTER AT ALTONA!!



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Kelly (Gonefishn) posted a trip for Altona tonight to flick around for pinkies until the sun went down, then soak big baits for some gummies. Sounded good to me, so I was in. As i pulled up, Kelly was just paddling out and chatting to a non fishing newbie in a sail-equipped revo. By the time I got rigged up and out there, Kelly was already into plenty of salmon and pinkies. NIce start. PAINKILLER turned up and not too long after riv made an appearance. Unfortunately Kelly had to go home early because his daughter was unwell. Hope everything is OK Kelly.

Salmon and pinkies were the order of the day until it turned dark. Then the 3 of us anchored up in close proximity. Another yakker "fishinflo" was further across and a bit deeper. I burleyed hard with 2 kilos of last snapper seasons pilchard and salmon and trevally which were taking up freezer space. Yesterdays squid heads went on 7/0 hooks and were getting smashed by 30cm pinkies which were all released. Once the squid heads were gone, the fresh salmon fillets went on. After about half an hour of watching the rod buckle over and bounce back up after another pinkie hit, it finally stayed solid with some weight attached. I picked up the rod and struck. I initially thought I was snagged because of the weight and no movement. Then some thumps and then just weight. I thought then that a stingray was sucking the bottom. Then more movement and I yelled to Painkiller, who was only about 20 metres away, that I had something solid. Before I knew it, this thing was yakside, close enough to touch, and it was rolling and thrashing around hitting the yak several times. It disappeared for a bit and was then back smashing into the side of the yak again. I don't mind admitting that I "carped" myself. I hadn't fought this thing to the yak. It got there by itself. I don't think it knew it was hooked yet. I wonder now whether it came up after the burley sack.

Fishinflo came over to see how we were going just as the action started. I got my second rod in and then dropped my anchor so I could chase it. Fishinflo beat painkiller and riv to retrieve my anchor. All were ready to do what ever was necessary to help me. Thanks boys 

I got towed around in 3 or 4 circles before this thing realised something was wrong and headed for Portsea. It just kept on thumping and picking up speed until, "POP". Bitten off. BUGGER.

I was never going to land it on a 4-7kg rod with 20lb braid and 20lb mono leader, and even if I did get it back to the yak, I don't know what I would have done, but what a buzz.

So that makes two us, painkiller and myself, who have been busted off in recent weeks by BIG UNITS off Altona. Painkiller thinks his was a gummy, but if I had to say what mine was, my best guess would be a bronzie. Although hard to tell in the dark, I reckon it was more a tan color and not grey, with a big girth and I was bitten off. I'm 6'1" and 95kg and I reckon it had me covered :shock:

I've had a few beers by now so I hope i've made some sense. :twisted:

I won't forget tonight in a hurry. 8)


----------



## Starver (Aug 18, 2008)

Well done Rhino looks like you need a bigger rod, I think a 25kg outfit next time, and it just goes to show burley does work.
Where was this happening, I saw you fishing 500m off Millers Rd at about 4.00pm, anyway well done for trying to bring it in in pitch black darkness,did you end up with any keepers.

Cheers Pete.


----------



## riv (Aug 13, 2008)

Gota say as a guy sittin out there not holding the rod it was a buzz, this thing came up the side of his yak and went ape had to laugh through the first minutes of the fight Rhino was on the phone :lol:


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Starver said:


> Well done Rhino looks like you need a bigger rod, I think a 25kg outfit next time, and it just goes to show burley does work.
> Cheers Pete.


I'm there with my 25kg outfit and wire trace :lol:

Top report Darren, sorry I had to leave so early but the wife needed a rest from our sick daughter, who was actually happily playing on the floor when I walked in the door :shock: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:

By the sounds of it I think your on the money about it being a Bronzed toothy, and yes it would have been going for you burly. For this reason I tie my burly bag with some 10kg mono so if a shark or seal decides that they want it more than I do they can have it, without tipping me over.

So who wants to go shark hunting tonight  Have you washed out you waders Darren :lol:


----------



## fishin (Jan 19, 2009)

Rhino, i'm guessing you're going back there today with heavier gear, back for another fight?


----------



## PAINKILLER (Oct 20, 2008)

I could be in for an arvo come night shift Kelly ! What about you Darren has the adrenaline subsided you would have to in for a rematch tonight ! 

Ill bring the gaff and stainless steel shot gun :lol:

Cheers

Justin


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Starver said:


> Well done Rhino looks like you need a bigger rod, I think a 25kg outfit next time, and it just goes to show burley does work.
> Where was this happening, I saw you fishing 500m off Millers Rd at about 4.00pm, anyway well done for trying to bring it in in pitch black darkness,did you end up with any keepers.
> 
> Cheers Pete.


It probably all happened where you saw us Pete. We could have bagged out on 30-32cm stuff, but they all went back.



riv said:


> Gota say as a guy sittin out there not holding the rod it was a buzz, this thing came up the side of his yak and went ape had to laugh through the first minutes of the fight Rhino was on the phone :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Madfishman rang not long after the fight started. What can I say mate, I'm cool in a crisis 8) Yeah, pigs ring. :lol:



GoneFishn said:


> So who wants to go shark hunting tonight  Have you washed out you waders Darren :lol:


I saved the waders Kelly, but I did dig a hole on the beach when I got back in ;-) :lol: :lol: :twisted:


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I could be in for this, I could be on the water by 5:30pm. I reckon with all the salmon that where out there yesterday is what is bringing the toothies in. I've got a truck load of berley too.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

rhino171 said:


> I saved the waders Kelly, but I did dig a hole on the beach when I got back in ;-) :lol: :lol: :twisted:


Have you got a GPS mark for that land mine, dont want to be stepping on that one :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PAINKILLER (Oct 20, 2008)

Could be time for me to make up a live bait tube for the toothies! 
I could most probably get down there about that time to Kelly! 
The forecast looks alright too!

Cheers Justin


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Going to have to get the approval from she who must be obeyed :shock: but I reckon it could be on


----------



## haynsie (May 26, 2008)

Nice work Rhino,

A guy I know who lives and fishes around altona reckons there's plenty of 7 Gill sharks in the area. Similar bronze colour also.

Where are you gonna store a shotty on the revo?!!


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

On ya Rhino,
I was jealous at home and saw your posting, sorry couldnt make it, would have been funny ( maybe Not) to watch you sh#t your pants........again.. :twisted:

When i rang to get a report and all i get is "...i got a shark on gotta go...." , ok then go for it , was dissapointed to hear it got away, could have been a PB mate.

Cheers,


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

tried a similar tactic in the boat with some mates friday night, berleying with bulk pilchards and we were getting small pinkies as well.
one of the problems with berleying at night , the vermin factor.
my neighbour fell asleep soaking a bit bait in the brisbane river. he awoke as his very expensive rod and reel slipped from his limp fingers and over the side.

geez sharks at night are a worry in a yak though, i dont think there was much moon this weekend either so probably nice and dark down there .

cheers pete


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate to me it sounds like a seven giller. i have been hooking a few lately while fishing for gummies. Start start off fighting like a big gummy until they realise they are hooked and then off they go. I had an hour and a half sleigh ride on one a week ago. It took nearly an hour to get colour the first time fishing 15kg with 5kg of drag.

Scott


----------



## bpmick (Dec 7, 2006)

Well done guys, keep the rports coming
Not happy that I cant get out on the water.

cheers Mick

PS will have to watch on from the side line!


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Cripes Rhino....in daylight it'd be a freaky experience. In the dark, just not on! Did ya come close to being rocked out?


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

PoddyMullet said:


> Cripes Rhino....in daylight it'd be a freaky experience. In the dark, just not on! Did ya come close to being rocked out?


No, not really mate. I was trying to get myself sorted out (getting the other rod in etc) and was just keeping some tension on the line. I hadn't put any pressure on yet. Next thing I know this big mass is smashing into the yak. It got there on its own mate. But I tell you what poddy, I nearly jumped out, because I thought IT was going to jump in. :lol:

I've been looking at video cameras. I wish I had one last night.


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah I agree with scott, sounds like a 7gill shark. I have experienced a similar encounter where i had a 7 gill come up to the burley bag I had just slumped over the side of the yak. It took the bag and sped off!!! I held onto the rope for a free tow, we went about 25m before he let go.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Instead of a BullBar on a 4x4, sounds like you need a sharkbar on the yak. Way to go Rhino171, got my heart pumpin just reading it and reminds me of my recient tow and chomp.
Go the steel.


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

Bloody hell !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you should have let it jump in, then wrestle it and hog tie it to the hobie, AKFF'S Barry Cougar Dawson. Who said kayaking was boring, Great stuff.
Cheers Bill.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

LMAO Bilby :lol:

I've just come back from Millers Rd. Justin (Painkiller) has gone out solo. Kelly blew a transmission or something. Met up and had a beer with Snipa down there. There was one boat out and Justin rang me to say that they didn't reply when he asked how they were going, but he noticed some balloons floating in behind them. :shock:


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

So the car's packed the game gear is ready, put car in reveres, and nothing :twisted: bloody auto has shit its self :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Has anyone heard from justin :shock: I sent him a message 1/2hr ago :shock:


----------



## PAINKILLER (Oct 20, 2008)

Im alive and well Kelly my phone ran out of Juice!!
Thanks anyway!! :lol:

Cheers

Justin


----------



## snipa (May 21, 2009)

Hi Justin,
Good to see you got back okay, was getting a bit worried for you when I saw Kelly hadn't heard from you since about 8pm. Especially after your takeoff, said to Darren, 'did he take his wheels off?' He says 'yeah, yeah, he knows what he's doing'. Next thing your coming back in to take your wheels off. These things happen, mostly to me most of the time, but didn't help the worrywort in me.

Again glad to see your okay, how did you go anyway? Also good to have met last night.

Cheers John


----------



## JohnnyMagpie (Sep 7, 2007)

My old man has done a lot of fishin all his life that side of bay, Altona, willy and the cook, and not only assured me, but convinced me there are plenty of nohas in that stretch of the water. In fact a friend of his, pro fisherman, Arthur Mcadam, his son, was bringing in pilly nets at back of the old riffle range, in his 21ft tinny, when a great white went past. As Phillip said, the head went past the bow and the tail was still coming, hence he dropped the nets and did like the sheperd "got the the flock out of there". True story!


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

thats a 7 meter GW :shock: 
what size reel would i need?


----------



## grumpyrider (Dec 5, 2008)

zipper said:


> thats a 7 meter GW :shock:
> what size reel would i need?


I would have thought about the size of a Fire Truck! :shock:

Steve


----------



## Kalgrm (Nov 15, 2008)

zipper said:


> thats a 7 meter GW :shock:
> what size reel would i need?


I believe you need one of these:










This guy even uses the right live bait for them, too. 

Cheers,
Graeme


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

Kalgrm said:


> zipper said:
> 
> 
> > thats a 7 meter GW :shock:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

Sounds like a nice 7 Gilla or a Bronze i gotta get my act together and get my wheels done for the yak so i can get out there with you guys


----------



## HobieGeelong (May 27, 2009)

Howdy Darren,

Sounds like you had a buzz. Heard about it today from a punter that came in to have some running repairs done on his outback. He also told me about someone that had left his wheels in. Cuts a bit off the top speed.

Upsize your gear and get out there. Sounds like there could be an amada of kayaks in Altona 2nite.

Cheers,


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

PAINKILLER said:


> Im alive and well Kelly my phone ran out of Juice!!
> Thanks anyway!! :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Good to here you didn't get towed out through the heads :lol: So how did you end up.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

HobieGeelong said:


> Howdy Darren,
> 
> Sounds like you had a buzz. Heard about it today from a punter that came in to have some running repairs done on his outback. He also told me about someone that had left his wheels in. Cuts a bit off the top speed.
> 
> ...


G'day Neil,

That'd be John (snipa) who was in the shop today. I shouted him a beer at Millers Rd last night as we watched Justin (painkiller) going out. John asked me whether Justin had taken his wheels out because he hadn't seen him do it and I said, "Yeah, he know's what he's doing" Had to laugh when Justin turned around and headed for shore to remove the wheels. It took him a minute or two to figure out why he was pedalling so hard and not going anywhere.

The big guns will come out next time mate. I've got a taste for it now. Would prefer a gummy though and not something that can take my arm off. But beggars can't be choosers

I've just come passed Millers Rd. A couple of boats out but no yaks tonight.


----------



## azzo (Apr 4, 2009)

ino all i can say is Bugger


----------



## PAINKILLER (Oct 20, 2008)

Sounds like you had a buzz. Heard about it today from a punter that came in to have some running repairs done on his outback. He also told me about someone that had left his wheels in. Cuts a bit off the top speed.

Yes Yes Yes that was me but there is a first time for everything!!!   I was so keen to get out there !

Well im ready when your ready Darren and Kelly!
*THIS IS ONLY THE BEGINING!!*


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Might be worth leaving the wheels in, when your being towed you may be able to apply a bit more pressure. How far out do you have to go??


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

ELM said:


> Might be worth leaving the wheels in, when your being towed you may be able to apply a bit more pressure. How far out do you have to go??


500 metres :shock:


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

As soon as I get my car back from repair I'm there. Its looking like I get the car back Friday at this stage so after work on Saturday is looking good for me and if the weather gods are kind Sunday and Monday.


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

Sound like fun boys,

"Just remember to keep your arms and legs inside the vehicle at all times".

Looks like someone needs some steel trace and a game reel.... :shock:


----------

